# LD



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My senior doe LD is getting close. I don't think it will be tonight, but he udder got so big I thought I better put her up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She a beauty!!! Happy Kidding!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh boy... More babies!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What a big belly! She has an udder to match! Good luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing what she has, she is one of my favorites from your herd! Very exciting!  Good luck, I hope she has a smooth kidding, and praying for some lovely doelings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LD went last night about 2am. Triplets. 2 does and 1 buck. The births went well, even though the last one was butt first. LD cleaned fine. But the babies have been a little slow to latch on. I'm not sure whether I should call them "weak" (they stand and walk fine), or just "a little dumb". I tubed everyone to start. Now I have two confirmed nursing.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh good girl Lady Derringer! And congrats Tim; good move bringing her in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We need better pics of those kids!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Agreed! Better pics please! All the goat aunts and goat grannies need better pics so we can OOOOOOHHH and AHHHHHHH! :laugh: Congratulations on a successful pregnancy!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh congratulations!!! I was thinking, "Wow! She is ready with that big belly!" So glad they are doing well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LD says better pictures will have to wait. She's got the little suckers locked up right where she wants them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

smart mom...get some rest lol...congrats...: )


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aw, so cute with momma standing guard. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see more pics! That pic of her in front of the heating barrel is just too cute & funny! That's a good way to get some much needed rest and know the babies will be fine


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure she parked herself there, but did she have ulterior motives like warming her own buns?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats!!! I can't wait to see more pics! That pic of her in front of the heating barrel is just too cute & funny! That's a good way to get some much needed rest and know the babies will be fine


Thanks, Candice. Good pictures are still going to have to wait. The weather is horrible and if the rain takes a break, I'm going to spend the daylight cleaning the barn.

I'm really liking the big doe kid that came last. She weighed 9.2 lbs this morning. She's a perfect 2+2 teated and has very good pigment already. She should make someone a very nice brood doe. Maybe even show doe.


----------

